# Problem with my Asus A43S's wireless adapter.



## sakakimakio (Apr 28, 2013)

When I turn on my wireless adapter,Atheros AR9002WB-1NG,or connect to the internet via my usb modem,my laptop totally crashed and I can't do anything.I did reinstall the drivers for my network adapter,but the problem doesn't solved.I need help!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF what is the make and model of the wireless adapter


----------



## sakakimakio (Apr 28, 2013)

WLAN:CB-802.11bgn(AS) WW+BT
Drivers:Qualcomm Atheros AR9002WB-1NG 
:Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 PCI-E


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is this part of the laptop as there are 5 model in the A43s your a letter or two short on your model number ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download and you should get the driver from Asus support not anywhere else


----------



## sakakimakio (Apr 28, 2013)

I've reinstall the drivers,Qualcomm atheros ar9002wb but the problem still occurs.Whenever I connect to the internet,my laptop crashed and stop working.
I'm using Asus A43SA.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Warranty Policy A43SA


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok then we need to see the dump files etc so please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
once you have uploaded the files I will move you to Bsod's for further help


----------

